# Question: Does anyone know if the Mac counter at Macy's take depots?



## cloudsweare (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to Macy's in my hometown of Lexington Ky tomorrow. And, I've never been there. I have about 30 depots of E/S's I want to know if 

1)Anyone has ever returned depots at Macy's?
2)If anyone lives around Lexington and has taken depots to that counter recently. 

Thanks,
-clouds


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 1, 2009)

freestanding mac stores and counters can take up to 24 depots at a time, but if you go to a counter you can only get lipstick


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

some counter or f/s stores don't take depots (they have to have the metal pans in them). u shoudl call them to make sure. some places had me go back and put the metal pans in before doing the b2m.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 1, 2009)

L1LMAMAJ is right, you should call first. My Macy's counter is on/off about it, it depends on what MA you talk to :/. If you call and they say yes, get the name of the MA who said so because you never know when you are going to get an MA who won't take them. Now I always put the metal pans in them, I buy mine from starsmakeuphaven.com but you can get them other places as well. HTH!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 1, 2009)

i agree, i call anyways, but all mac counters and f/s are supposed to be taking depots now.  not all MAs are informed, that's why they aren't taking them back.  i went to the pro store tuesday and the MA i gave my depots didn't take them initially.  when i told her that a manager at a mac counter told me that they'd received a voicemail informing them to take back depots, she asked another MA and the other MA said they were allowed to.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 1, 2009)

Do a live chat at Maccosmetics.com they will confirm they take them, print it out and take it in. I wish all the stores were on the same page but unfortunately...*sigh*

but YES we ALL are supposed to take depots now. We all got an e-mail stating the new rules, I believe they are just reading it wrong. But if you get a print out and they still won't do it,  have them call corporate. It may take a few minutes but they'll find out that we DO take them lol. And then hopefully no one else will have that problem at that particular counter again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Do a live chat at Maccosmetics.com they will confirm they take them, print it out and take it in. I wish all the stores were on the same page but unfortunately...*sigh*

but YES we ALL are supposed to take depots now. We all got an e-mail stating the new rules, I believe they are just reading it wrong. But if you get a print out and they still won't do it,  have them call corporate. It may take a few minutes but they'll find out that we DO take them lol. And then hopefully no one else will have that problem at that particular counter again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so u are supposed to take depots now? without the pans are ok?


----------



## cloudsweare (Aug 1, 2009)

I just talked to an MA names Mercedes who said I can. She checked with her boss too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got 18 empties. She said I could get three free lippies. A good B-Day present from MAC.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_so u are supposed to take depots now? without the pans are ok?_

 
Yup but now there's a cap. You can only bring in up to 24 empties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also we take the metal pans from the pro pans too. BUT they have to have the original magnet and label. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come see me! We're having an event Aug 20-23


----------



## cloudsweare (Aug 1, 2009)

Well. They took my empties and I picked out CB 96, Pervette, and Pink Noveau for my freebies. I love the B2M program.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome!  I am glad it worked for ya.  I am going in to a freestanding store to turn in 18 empties for (hopefully) 3 shadows.  I heard some stores don't do shadows though and you have to get lippies.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 5, 2009)

I am a MAC artist and I (nor my counter) has been told not to accept depots so we do accept them. We make sure to recognize whether pieces are being recycled separately so we accept them so long as the pan/stickers are all that are missing.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Bunny!  Are you at a counter?  Maybe that is different than the free-standing stores?  I got denied yesterday at the Naples store because she said I needed that pans.  I told her that the MAC chat person said it was okay to depot them and she ended up letting me do one (I had enough B2M for 3).  I am just going to go to my store that I know takes them when I travel next.


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloudsweare* 

 
_I just talked to an MA names Mercedes who said I can. She checked with her boss too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got 18 empties. She said I could get three free lippies. A good B-Day present from MAC._

 

Are you by any chance going to the MAC counter at macy's in Lexington, kentucky?


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 6, 2009)

I was at the MAC pro store in Orlando recently and they told me they wouldn't take depots.  A**holes. One guy at the MAC pro store even suggested that if i wanted to B2M faster that I should buy a ton of their stackable jars and put my listicks in them and b2M the lipsticks.

  I wonder why so much misinformation is going around?  The girls at my counter and the other counter I go to, say they have never even heard of such a thing and will take depots in a heart beat.  The manager at one counter said, "it doesn't make sense to refuse depots, the entire point of the program is to recycle and we recycle the this containers with the metal tin or not."


----------



## cloudsweare (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Are you by any chance going to the MAC counter at macy's in Lexington, kentucky?_

 

Yep. That's where I went (the closest one next to Winchester)


----------



## User27 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have successfully removed the stickers from underside of the compacts but threw away the middle plastic piece that held the metal tins as I went. I told my friend she could have them because I don't really get into B2M but will she need that burnt plastic piece as well? It left scorched plastic marks and I threw it away because it seemed gross to have to touch after being burned through to depot. Right now they're shelled out pots and I don't want her getting excited if she can't use them for recycling.

Many thanks because I've never B2M'd and am unaware of the process.

*Edit* fallenang3l211 answered this in another B2M thread stating burnt plastic tray that holds pan must be included. Throwing away over 100 eyeshadow compacts and whoa, she'll be miffed. Thanks for posting the info.


----------

